
Are You a Blue Collar or White Collar Developer? - nreece
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3848406/Are-You-a-Blue-Collar-or-White-Collar-Developer.htm
======
balding_n_tired
1\. Love the snobbery, both ways.

2\. What about the possibility of being passionate but incompetent?

